# Corsets



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

This one is from Timeless Trends. I love this corset and this store! 

Now when I bought this one I was still a little chicken about sizes, so this is a 24"









The pictures do not do it justice, it is a gorgeous emerald green! 









The only pic I have I was breaking it in so it's not laced tight here, but you get the idea of the shape. It goes in a little more at the waist than this but not much. The silhouette is more of a modern hourglass.

I will definitely be buying from them again and highly recommend them. The prices average around $99. That is hard to beat for the quality you get. Seriously they make some of the sturdiest corsets around. And the shipping was unbelievably fast. 

Here is the link. 
http://www.timeless-trends.com/


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

This is my newest corset! This is the Josephine Under Bust from Isabella Corsetry.
I am obsessed with it!

It is more of an edwardian style, so very curvy. I bought this one in a 20"








Not laced up at all yet, I need a couple weeks to break it in. But you can see even loose laced at a 25" This corset makes the waist look so tiny. It has gored hips so the waist can go smaller than usual. It is so very comfortable as well. Also a very strong well made corset. I highly recommend. 


http://www.corsetmaker.com/cat/

Shipping did take a little bit, about two weeks. I guess after Timeless Trends prompt 3 day delivery I was a little spoiled.

It is on sale right now for $157 I believe. She also has a custom order bat cincher, with bat like scallops at the bottom.


----------



## La Strega Nera (Apr 13, 2012)

I love the last one. I was thinking about making one for my costume this year, but may not have time. I will be bookmarking that link just in case. Thanks.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes that last one is a great corset. I highly recommend.

I just got a new one as a gift from the store 'What Katie Did.' It is called the Morticia designed after the macabre lady herself. It is an amazing corset very similar to the Josephine but a little more waspy.


----------



## blancheharve (Sep 28, 2012)

This is my favorite bought from a China based lingerie wholesaler. Here is the link: http://www.dearlovercorsets.net/


----------



## Nelvira (Sep 15, 2010)

They're beautiful! I especially like the green under bust. I have many myself and my favorites are from a wonderful Etsy shop called Damsel In The Dress. http://www.etsy.com/shop/damselinthisdress Thanks for sharing all the info!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I have to concur with Nelvira on the 'Damsel In This Dress' comment.

My wife just received hers from that Etsy shop, and the quality, comfort, price, and customer service were all wonderful.....


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 21, 2012)

Um... wow!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Very pretty. Thanks for the info


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Love the green one. I've just purchased my first 3 in the last few months since starting pinup modeling. They are all over bust. I will have to check out the under bust ones. The love the waistline they give. I have difficulty balancing size on the overbust because I have a small waist & large bust.

Thanks for the info. I have been too scared to order online because I didn't understand the sizing well.


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Has anyone ordered corsets from Corset-story.com? I've been looking at their site but have been a bit nervous to order. #1 because of sizing (this post has helped that a lot) and #2 because I don't like ordering online from somewhere unless someone can give me firsthand feed back. Looking at the corsets on this post have prompted me to get myself one before the "Holidays" but, like I said, I'm unsure where to get my first one.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow. They look great!


----------

